# Info on this poison?



## Altom (Jun 2, 2013)

Good morning everyone I was doing some shopping yesterday and found this nice looking cobalt blue poison bottle embossed poison along with hobnails and something i dont see too often, a screw top. Considering how nice it looked and also what i thought was a fair value i bought the poison. After researching the poison i found it to be a "KE-1". But that's all i know about it and sadly i do not have a poison bottle book to seek more information from...Yet. Anymore info on this bottle would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 2, 2013)

That is a very nice bottle.  Also known as the "salt shaker" the KE-1 has some unique points.  First is that it's 1 of 2, 8 sided American poisons.  Second is it has a ground top.  These came with a zinc lid.  I have seen 2 different designs of lids, but mostly they are missing or heavily corroded.  They are somewhat scarce and only come in this size.  Value is $40 - $70 these days (if in undamaged condition)..would be more with a good condition lid.


----------



## Altom (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks Poison us for the info, I found it quite intriguing that this is only 1 of 2 eight sided poison bottles from the u.s.a, makes it even more special to me. I will be keeping an eye out for one with a lid next time then again like you said it does seem scarce for i have never seen this type poison bottle anywhere before except for your site which is where I discovered this to be a KE-1. Great site btw.


----------



## Altom (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey again Poison us. I have been keeping an eye out for the KE-1 with a cap and I think I may have found one just recently posted on ebay. 

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Poison-Bottles-Cobalt-Blue-Sharp-And-Dohme-Pewter-Top-8-Sided-Antique-/251284941191

 Is this the right cap???


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 4, 2013)

It looks to be right.  The other design is a shorter cap with a mufti-fasited band around it, presumably to aid in opening.  The bottle next to it is a KO-6 which is fairly common...but still a nice looking bottle.  If you can get the pair for that price...would be a good score.


----------



## Altom (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info again poison us. I'm going to keep my eye on this one.


----------

